# Vermeer BC1250 hydraulic oil



## treeguy347 (Apr 11, 2012)

The manual for my chipper says to use Vermeer VMF for hydraulic oil. Is it necessary to use the vermeer brand or can another oil be substituted? Of course the dealer says to use only their stuff, but I'm curious if that's the "real" answer  Is there anything special about the VMF?


----------



## equipmentguru (Apr 12, 2012)

The Vermeer VMF hydraulic oil is supposed to be environmentally friendly. Yes you can us another type of hydraulic oil if you drain all the VMF out. It is not recommended to mix different types of oil.


----------

